# Truma boiler bs10/bs14



## Paul Chen (Jan 9, 2011)

Currently touring Scotland and after having drained down the boiler as usual, refilled before the start of our journey and was working ok, then water pump started running constantly and water running from underneath van to the outside! bypassed drain valve and it was not that so have had to bypass boiler to prevent all water loss, water seems to be coming out from bottom of boiler, any ideas suggestions greatfully recieved.
Paul.


----------



## Bondy1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Had the same problem with my truma boiler was a valve at the bottom of the incoming water pipe, it has a ball valve in it for the non return valve and this had dissappeared. Cant remember who i got the part off but was not expensive, hope this helps.


----------



## Bondy1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi again i have just searched the site and I have found my original thread about this problem hope it is some help to you.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-problems/7096-problem-truma-water-heater-2.html


----------



## Paul Chen (Jan 9, 2011)

*thanks for your reply*

is is the non-return valve in the pipework or actually a part of the boiler?


----------



## Paul Chen (Jan 9, 2011)

do I have to remove boiler to get at it?


----------



## Tony Lee (Jan 9, 2011)

If it is the valve with the disappearing ball (shame on you Truma, Why design such a crap device) that I'm thinking of, the actual valve is right at the top of the truma where the cold water enters the tank. It is designed to let air into the tank when it is being drained. Sort of a Tee joint with a clear plastic hose on the top branch that bends down and disappears through the floor


----------



## Paul Chen (Jan 12, 2011)

*sorted!*

seems like it was more to do with extream cold! checked out non-return and it was working fine, replaced all pipes and refilled now working great.


----------



## Nosha (Jan 15, 2011)

A winter emergency standby is a couple of old credit cards with a vee cut out of them or a very slim clothes peg, 'cos when it's REALLY cold you'll have catch 22. The boiler/heater area will be cold, so the safety valve trips; and you don't want to run the heater without water in it.

However others (inc Truma) have confirmed that it's OK to run the heater to warm up the area without water in the boiler, I prefer to pull the red knob up and prop it up with a couple of old credit cards, re-fill with water and swith on. When the area is above +5c remover the cards. (You can also warm the switch with a hair drier if on hook-up).


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 25, 2011)

Had a similar problem with the valve dumping the water out of the boiler even when it was on. In my case there was a hole to the outside with pipes (containing the non-return valve)  & wires going through & I supposed it was there to as a drop out hole for the gas. Problem was when the gas was on it would draw cold air in over the pipes freezing the non return valve & also making it cold enough to make the safety valve open dumping the water. 
My solution was to insulate the non return valve (difficult as there wasn't much room & couldn't wrap much around it) but I also fitted a piece of plywood to cover the safety valve, this had the effect of keeping heat from the boiler low down stoppping this area below the boiler from being too cold.

On the same issue of the boiler & water system in general, I drain it down when it could freeze if we are not using the van. Also take the opportunity to dry the tank out & make sure it's clean. I like to make sure though that everything is alright & check all the plumbing is working from time to time if we aren't using the van. Problem is I would have to put a reasonable amount of water in the tank to test it out then go through the hassle of emptying the tank again. My tank is under the dinette seat so easily accessible, it is possible for the pipe to reach to the access  hole. I then used a short piece of pipe joined to this, this made it possible to test my plumbing out using an 8 litre bottle without having to put anything into the tank.


----------

